# Smoked some Salmon



## striding man (Jan 27, 2008)

I had some salmon in the freezer from my annual Michigan trip last fall, so I figured I would give it a smoke. I soaked it in Hi Mountain's Gourmet Fish Brine for 12 hours,  then it went on the ECB for about 4 hours at about 230 degrees. I smoked it with apple for the first hour then just let it cook after that. It turned out pretty good.
Enjoy the pictures.
Ready to start the smoke.

After 2 hours.

Finished after 4 hours, 2 platefuls.


----------



## richtee (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks nice Strider. Add some capers and a lemon squeeze for a treat  :{)


----------



## mossymo (Jan 27, 2008)

striding man
Great looking smoked salmon; mouth watering !!!

But your smoker looks too clean !!!


----------



## kookie (Jan 27, 2008)

Good job.

Kookie


----------



## nh3b's (Jan 27, 2008)

"Hi Mountain's Gourmet Fish Brine"....Ill have to give it a whirl. Nice looking fish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Did you glaze them at all?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks good!
I smoked some salmon yesterday. Sprinkled with Paul Prudhomme's Seafood Magic and drizzled with honey. Smoked with apple.
It was my first try with salmon and it turned out a bit drier than I like, but tasty. Just a timing thing.
I love smoked salmon!


----------



## striding man (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I'm still learning.
nh3b's, No I didn't do anything  with it other than smoke it.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 27, 2008)

*sigh*        i remember once, my ecb gourmet looking that clean...... *sigh*


----------



## ds7662 (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks great Strider!
I haven't done salmon in a while. might have to do some soon now.


----------



## badss (Jan 27, 2008)

that looks delicious...


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 27, 2008)

That's some great lookin' Q you got there striding man. You just jarred my memory, I'm going to pull mine (salmon) out of the freezer and do the same as you've done. Hope it comes out as good as your's.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 27, 2008)

wish i could do salmon...........none to fish for around here.........and its exspesive as prime rib round here, even for fish.........orange roughy running bout 7-8 bux per pound


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 28, 2008)

Sounds like a great recipe!!  Where'd you come by it?


----------



## cowgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

Looks great striding man!


----------



## habaneroman (Jan 29, 2008)

I tried me some Salmon for the first time tonight too!

Mighty tasty...I think next time, I don't need to cook it sooooo long!


----------



## striding man (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks mighty fine to me Habaneroman. Mine was pretty good. I took some into work tonight for a few friends, and they said it was pretty tasty. You just have to feel it and guess at how dry or moist it is, kind of like jerky.


----------

